# Ferplast drinking bottles



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Is anyone using these bottles ? They have me driven half mad, work one minute, then the mice can't get any water through them. I was just reading they have two balls in the spout, I was thinking about taking one out.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

breaking the seal to remove one of the balls inside the tube is difficult and never seems to seal properly again unless smeared with a silicone sealant the type used for fish tanks is best as is non toxic.

It seems to ba a common fault and takes several shakes of the bottle to have the balls work as they should for aany length of time. I would change to the Classic mini bottle purely for the reason of only having the one balls inside the tube and seems to be easier for the mice to drink from less force on the ball itself. Ferplast bottles seem to be more suitable to larger rodents eg gerbils, rats, hamster which have the more powerful tongue to be able to work the balls better.


----------

